# Housing two females together?



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm considering bringing in another hedgehog to my family, but I'm 17. I'm not as worried about taking two hedgehogs to college next year as I am worried about how much space two would take. I've heard conflicting accounts of how well two female hedgies will get along. Sophie is quite sociable, and I've got enough room in her cage for another, I'm just looking for opinions about housing them together. If I can't house my new hog with Soph, I might just have to wait until I get an apartment in 2, 3 years. Opinions?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Sometimes you can house 2 together successfully, but not always. I would not worry about getting another one right now, if you are going to college next year. Many teens find it hard to take the hedgie with them to college. Most dorms do not allow pets.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My opinion is the same and I would wait until you are in your own apartment or house where you have complete control over the environment. There is little control in a college dorm and if you have to share rooms there is even less control because they have friends over and go in and out when you are not around. Even if people are your friends you can almost guarantee you will get told on for any variety of reasons. In all the dorm rooms I have been in the only place to put a cage would be the closet since the rooms are almost always small or just barely enough and with the cage having to be out of sight. There can be ventilation issues doing that. 

Having the one hedgehog will be a challenge but to get a second one where the only way the situation works is to have them live together is taking a big chance. The other hedgehog would have to have a housing plan already set up so if they were problems they could be instantly removed into their own safe place. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, I had similar thoughts. My sister, who is several years younger than me (and has helped with Sophie before) asked my mom for a hedgehog for herself, so I'm considering asking her if she wants to co-own a hedgehog and take over primary ownership next fall. If she's not interested in that I'll just wait, and if so, well I'll have to take it to the higher powers that be (aka the parental units) and such.

One more question though: If I were to hypothetically get another hog and were to have another hypothetical setup for her just in case things didn't go smoothly, would it be better to attempt cohousing immediately with a 6-7 week old hoglet or wait until she was a little older, like 12 or 16 weeks?


----------

